# Office 365 >  >  Small dataset excessive stotage

## Jamesold

I have a sheet no more than 100 rows and 10 columns. It occupies many megabytes.
When I highlight all the  *visible* data and copy to a new sheet storage drops to a few kbytes.
Where should I be looking for  the waste space in the original sheet?

----------


## kev_

Welcome to the forum :Smilie: 

How do you format cells? Just those that need it or complete rows/columns or the whole sheet?

Is it possible that you have rogue values in cells towards the bottom (close to row 1048576) or extreme right (column XFD) of the sheet?

----------


## TMS

Typically, this is as a result of formulae, or Conditional Formatting, or possibly simple formatting, being applied to all the cells in one or more columns ... that is, you have over a million rows of unnecessary data.

Press Ctrl-End and see where it takes you.  Delete "empty" rows and columns.

----------


## Jamesold

Many thanks for quick reply. Suggestion seems to do the trick:-)

----------


## TMS

You're welcome.  :Smilie: 

Thanks for the feedback.  Note that this resolves the symptom. It does not identify the cause. Have you intentionally or inadvertently copied formulae, CF, or Formatting down the sheet? Or do you use VBA that might have done it?


If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 


*New quick method:*
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

Or you can use this way:

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save


You may also want to consider thanking those people who helped you *by clicking on the little star at the bottom* left of their reply to your question.

----------

